# Testing Costs



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

About How Much Does is Cost to Test for CL, CLE, and John's? Just Curious... Also, Do you draw your own blood? Or Pay the vet to come out and run test for you.... Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you look on the WADDL website, you can find the prices.

I just have my vet come out and pull blood and send it in.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had the local large animal vet come out to draw blood for CAE and CL. I knew my does came from clean heards, but being that I was planning to breed them soon, I wanted to be sure that they were negative. I sure didn't expect a $341 vet bill  I will most certainly be doing it myself the next time. *I only have two does!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Does the WADDL site confuse anyone else or is it just me?? lol I want to get four goats tested for CL, CAE, and Johns and i can't even figure out which form I would need..

My husband is a Vet Tech and can draw blood no problem. Now I just need to figure out ht.ow to do this as it looks like it may be much cheaper than going through the ve


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

From WADDL you would be looking to do a panel workup. 

$340 plus for CL/CAE testing? Your vet must of added a barn visit and physical of some sort.

Typically a CAE/CL test is about $25/goat for us which includes the shipping. That is us taking the goat(s) to the vet for pre-purchase specs.

There is also BioTracking (not sure about name. They are in ID). I haven't been on their site in a while but I think they are pretty cheap for CAE/Prego testing.

We only do random testing now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need the general WADDL accession form and the Identification form for multiple animal sheet. thats all

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/forms.aspx

you pay 6.30 for CAE 9.45 for CL and its 6.30 for Johnes. so that would be 22.05 per goat. Then each time you send in blood either for one test, one goat or 100 goats and 3 tests per goat you pay a 10.00 accession fee.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/fees.aspx

So add up your testing and then add 10.00 send a check with the blood and the forms and you are all set. Now if you dont send a check they will bill you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes biotracking.com does doe CAE testing its 4.00 a test. their pregnancy test is 6.50 
http://www.biotracking.com/?q=LAB

I only test for CAE so I use Biotracking its cheep its fast and reliable. Plus if I have a questionable pregnancy I can have that checked as well.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I called my vet yesterday and he said that our state (Alabama) does the testing for $2 a test plus an $18 processing fee.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

It's cheaper to do it yourself or you can pull blood and have vet send it off but even that will cost $20 a goat if your vet charges what mine does. I was going to have my vet send it off til he told me the price. I ordered my stuff through bio it was cheap i think $15 or something like that and then you can send the test off..or check around you may have a place close to you that you can take it to..we have purdue over by patoka lake and thats an hour from me.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My cost was including a farm visit and consult, but you should consider what the vet is going to charge on top of the testing fees to understand how much you will save.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Im going to do my testing next week! Im a little nervous but I will have plenty of help holding and drawing the blood.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I only test for CAE, (through Biotracking), and I draw the blood myself, so it's only $4 per goat.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been trying to find where you can purchase the blood vial for for doing CL CAE and johnes testing? 

And how much blood for each vial?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2 cc of blood per test


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Where can I buy the vials at


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Biotracking has them for sale - I buy them in packs of 100 -200 off ebay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people sell them too.. So you could get the amount you need for like $.50 or so a tube...
I would post a thread that you are looking to buy some and see if anyone has any for sale 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like you've got all your questions answered. I just wanted to add how nice the people are at Biotracking and WADDL. Great customer service. Very helpful and friendly. It can be intimidating but don't hesitate to call them if needed.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I know that you can't test for CAE earlier than six months, but is there an age limit for Johnes and CL?


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

What color of tubes do u use for collecting for such tests as CL, CAE, Johnes?


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

If I were to do these test would it be doing indiviual tubes per test? = 3 tubes per goat or just one tube per goat with sufficient amount of blood? Sorry just confused and crazy goat momma, lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

one tube per goat 2cc of blood per test 

red top tubes


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know what we're paying exactly this year, as our vet is going to immunize all our indoor and outdoor cats, our dogs and test the herd in one visit. We're running CAE and brucellosis, plus a some preg tests on a few older does, and do a couple of blood draws to check mineral absorption levels. I think we're going to be at about 700.00 or a bit more for all of that. Our vet sends our samples to WADDL.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

What is the WADDL website? I looked it up and couldn't find it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is there actual website home page 
http://www.wsu.edu/

but you would do better finding the information you need to send samples by using the links I provided in my first post on this topic on the first page.


----------

